# My mini dachshund is driving me crazy!!



## MaggiesMom27 (Dec 3, 2015)

i have a beautiful 8 month old mini dachshund named Maggie. I started having trouble with her 2 months ago after I started going to school. For the first 4 months I had her, I worked from midnight until 8 am. She was left home while I worked. We had a great routine, and she was very well behaved. Since I started back to school, she's been nothing but a terror! She used to be alone all night and sleep by herself. Of course I was excited to be able to cuddle with my puppy once I stopped working the night shift. She's never once been aggressive towards me or anyone else, she loves people, and gets along well with other dogs. But here is the problem. 

I feel like she thinks she has the run of the house. It's like she's always excited. She always wants to play. She "kills" her toys. And she barks, and barks, and barks. I'm sure anyone who has a dachshund knows how loud they bark. It can be extremely irritating. I've done everything I can think of to get her to stop barking. She's looking for attention, and she wants to play fetch, and tug of war constantly. If I don't want to play with her, she barks at me! I've tried ignoring her, I've tried to re-direct her. I try giving her bones to calm her down. But when she wants something, like to play with me, she barks. It's not an aggressive bark. She doesn't growl or anything. It's like she disagrees with me not letting her do what she wants, or playing with her when she wants me to. 

I recently started kennelling her mostly at night, hoping that would help the situation. Most times at night she is fine with it, but other times she's not. Like when she disagrees, she'll bark relentlessly. I know she doesn't see me as her pack leader, but I have no idea how to do this. I feed her at regular times. I walk her for an hour every day, I do play fetch with her in the house. I've trained her, somewhat, but she'll only listen for treats. She won't do anything on command without them. She's fixed. I need ideas on how to solve this situation. I'm considering umbilical training. Has anyone had success with this, and can you tell me how it's done?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Have you tried putting a bark on cue? then part of the cue is also 'quiet!', aka shut up.

This has nothing to do with being a pack leader. She is just a young dog lacking in impulse control that has potentially learned that her barking and pestering you gets her what she wants. Believe me, dogs latch on to what gives them attention VERY quickly, and they are quick to repeat that behaviour if it yields results.

My thoughts: stop playing fetch with her in the house. You take that sort of game outside.

Up the training and work on some impulse control stuff. You can incorporate this into your games, feeding time etc so she learns some self control. Google/look at Youtube for ideas.

Consider training classes.


----------



## Alfshuman (Apr 10, 2010)

Very good advice above. She is still just a puppy, getting towards 'teenage years' and is ascerting her independence. Training classes is an excellent idea as it will help you learn how to work with her and give some quality time together which is what she craves - and it will wear her out too! 

One thing: It isn't clear from your post how long you now have to leave her during the day?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

MaggiesMom27 said:


> i have a beautiful 8 month old mini dachshund named Maggie. I started having trouble with her 2 months ago after I started going to school. For the first 4 months I had her, I worked from midnight until 8 am. She was left home while I worked. We had a great routine, and she was very well behaved. Since I started back to school, she's been nothing but a terror! She used to be alone all night and sleep by herself. Of course I was excited to be able to cuddle with my puppy once I stopped working the night shift. She's never once been aggressive towards me or anyone else, she loves people, and gets along well with other dogs. But here is the problem.
> 
> I feel like she thinks she has the run of the house. It's like she's always excited. She always wants to play. She "kills" her toys. And she barks, and barks, and barks. I'm sure anyone who has a dachshund knows how loud they bark. It can be extremely irritating. I've done everything I can think of to get her to stop barking. She's looking for attention, and she wants to play fetch, and tug of war constantly. If I don't want to play with her, she barks at me! I've tried ignoring her, I've tried to re-direct her. I try giving her bones to calm her down. But when she wants something, like to play with me, she barks. It's not an aggressive bark. She doesn't growl or anything. It's like she disagrees with me not letting her do what she wants, or playing with her when she wants me to.
> 
> I recently started kennelling her mostly at night, hoping that would help the situation. Most times at night she is fine with it, but other times she's not. Like when she disagrees, she'll bark relentlessly. I know she doesn't see me as her pack leader, but I have no idea how to do this. I feed her at regular times. I walk her for an hour every day, I do play fetch with her in the house. I've trained her, somewhat, but she'll only listen for treats. She won't do anything on command without them. She's fixed. I need ideas on how to solve this situation. I'm considering umbilical training. Has anyone had success with this, and can you tell me how it's done?


It might help if you said how much time you spent with her at home and how much of that time you spend interacting with her?

As dogs mature they sleep less, like babies.

Who looks after her in your absence and what do they do with her?

I train all my dogs with "treats" (would you go out to work for nothing?)  Nothing wrong with that, but you may need help in the execution of such training, many people find their dog's behaviour is contingent on a treat rather than the reverse.

An hour is quite a long time for a walk for a puppy daxie, it sounds as though she may need some mental stimulation, and perhaps having some specific training to tire her brain out, scentwork is very good for this

http://www.talkingdogsscentwork.co.uk/Talking_Dogs_Scentwork/Welcome.html


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

She also needs to learn that barking doesn't get her what she wants - and yes, I know too well how loud they can bark ! Mine has started barking at me for food, attention etc, I just sit down till she stops !


----------

